# Beware, 'DISH" dvr/hd 921 receiver...JUNK



## Kats (Dec 23, 2005)

In January 2005 I purchased a brand new DVR/HD 921 receiver from Dish Network. Problems with the receiver began in February and have continued with phone calls EVERY month to Dish Tech Support. The receiver locks up and will not allow any channel changes with either the remote or manually. Turning the receiver off (sometimes for hours, sometimes overnight) seems to be the only way to correct the problem. I have requested a new receiver several times but Dish Support has always refused. Today I found out why... after another frustrating evening of no television, Dish Tech support finally told me that the 921 has been tagged as KRI (Known Receiver Issue) for its "Random Lockup" problems. Would they send me a new one...NO, because Tech said all 921's are doing it and Tech knows any replacement they send will "lockup" also. With the 1 year warranty coming up I asked for a free extended 3 year warranty, value...$5.50.....the answer-- NO, the reason-- because until software can be created they know these receivers will continue to be a problem. Will they buy this faulty receiver back...Of course not...because--- it's JUNK! 
Has anyone had a similar problem. If so how did you get past Dish's bureaucracy? 
I hope I can find some help with this company. One way or the other, I will be writing the California State Attorney General today. Because this company is large they think they can continue to sell a receiver with known problems. That is just plain wrong....


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Try a search of this site newbie, its full of reports. You are not alone, just in the dark.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh and yeah, newsflash, the US won world war 2, O.J. killed two people, Britney Spears married Keven Federline. Now you are finally caught up.


----------



## chewey (Jul 28, 2004)

Why dont' you just tell them it won't work at all?


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Kats said:


> ................Today after another frustrating evening of no television, Dish Tech support finally told me that the 921 has been tagged as KRI (Known Receiver Issue) for its "Random Lockup" problems. Would they send me a new one...NO, because Tech said all 921's are doing it and Tech knows any replacement they send will "lockup" also.................


Well, not exactly. Mine is coming up on a year old and has been near perfect.


----------



## Geoff Goodfellow (Sep 9, 2004)

there's The jpeterman Refund Route ala http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=42996 
as well as The tech_biz Class Action Route ala http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=48793

i will be interested to continue to hear/follow your California State Attorney General Route.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Kats said:


> Has anyone had a similar problem. If so how did you get past Dish's bureaucracy?


Welcome to this site Kats.

Contact [email protected] and explain your problems. Explain to them them nicely what you expect. If you don't get the satisfaction that you deserve, then if you think you still need to, contact the AG, etc. I have seen quite a few posts where people have resolved problems through the executives at Dish Net.

Also, take some time and read through posts that concern problems that you experience. You may find some solutions.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

boylehome offered some sound advice. That worked for me in the past with D*. I would also suggest you check your state's Lemon Laws to see if your 921 will apply. Some states it will while others the Lemon Laws are restriced to automobiles sold to consumers only. I think that's the case here in Florida. 
I do agree with you that you should not have to put up with E* arrogance. Contrary to the the attitude that ebatz has, I do believe you as an average consumer deserve to get a just refund of your money. While it is true that there are lots of history on the dbstalks website, I have never seen where it posts a "Warning: Please read the user reports at dbstalks before purchasing this 921" on the carton, when you call a CSR, or posted at dealers.
Therefore ebatz attitude is incalled for. Dish Network did not warn you, Obviously the retailer you bought from did not warn you and I'd be curious as to how you found this support site. 

Where I disagree with bopylehome is that you may find solutions on this website. That may be partially so but in all honesty, I've been working with DishNetwork and this website since before the 921 and the only fix offered that seems to be a cure all for temporary relief is a reboot. This is not a cure for all that ails the 921. It is just a work around for the lemon issues that is built into the 921 design. Bottom line, ask for your money back, no, demand you get your money back. Then if you bought from a local dealer, the law will require you work through that dealer for recovery. You should understand that DishNetwork is used to being sued so be prepared to go up against some expert defendants who will stonewall you hoping you just get frustrated and give up. It's up to you to have the tenacity to follow through. 
The only issue I see that may throw a monkey wrench into a recovery is how well you documented your complaints, not just to Dish tech support but also to your dealer. If you have this exchange well documented, you should not have a problem with restitution. If not, well, sorry, but you may be SOL!


----------



## Kats (Dec 23, 2005)

Geoff Goodfellow, thanks for the links, I am checking those out. 
Boylehome, I remember trying to contact Charlie Ergen, CEO in Colorado back in January when the 921 was first installed. With over a month waiting, it took 2 seperate people trying to install it (1st guy said he didn't know how to install the 921 and left!) and then the 2nd guy installed it incorrectly. Turned out it was MONTHS before we actually had HD. I never received a reply from Ergen's office. It is a valid suggestion though so I will try to contact him again before contacting the AG. I don't care to sue anyone, I just want fairness. 
DonLandis, thanks for the reply. I'm good at ignoring those who try to puff themselves up by belittle someone else. Before I even posted I did a quick seach for lockup problems. I saw a lot of freeze problems but that's not what I'm here for. With mine I can continue to watch one channel, I just cannot turn from that channel. I have had freeze problems since I bought it but they are more freeze flashes than total freeze. The receiver was purchased new directly from DISH, there is no middleman dealer. We spent the extra money to purchase new so we wouldn't have problems. I do have some notes, but I also know that DISH has all of the calls noted in their archives which where read back to me by both the Tech supervisor, Danielle and Tech Lead Support, Joey in the last few days. They show calls in Jan, Feb, and June through Dec all highlighting this problem. I have asked/demanded my money back and you know the outcome since I am posting here. As far as the website goes I received a link suggestion from posting this problem on several another electronic websites.


----------



## rdopso (Jan 26, 2004)

I would not exactly call the 921 junk, but it clearly has some serious software issues that get damned frustrating. Keep after Dish, you should at least be able to get a replacement 921. I just went that route with them and the replacement seems to be working fine so far -- but then the one I bought new worked fine for six months.


----------



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

I have to agree...the 921 is a POS.

I bought my first one the week it came out for $1000. I bought my second the same week Dish dropped the price to $500.

The first one I had no issues with until Dish started downloading all the suposed "software fixes". Then it became completely buggy and required reboots 2-3 weekly. Finally it's HDD failed and it was replaced (after 3 days of arguing with Dish) after 5 months of service. This one just died on Thursday. It's replacement just died after less than 24 hours. I have to wait until next week to get the replacement.

My other one died after 4 months. And now it looks like the modem is out which requires the unit to be replaced. I am supposed to monitor it over the weekend and call them back next week.

ALL of them have required reboots several times a week (if not daily). When is it enough? Why shouldn't we expect a piece of AV equipment at this cost to work as advertised? With cars there is a lemon law (3 attempts to repair and they have to buy back or replace with equivalent). Why are not able to get the same thing? Give me a $1500 credit for the 921s and let me use it towards 2 942s (not that they perfect) or even the new ViP622s when they come out. I think that is fair but it willnot happen. This is Dish after all!

My 2 508s have only had to be replaced once each for HDD failures and one for a modem failure over thier 4+ years of use. I have never had to reboot them due to a software freeze.

If you jump over to the D* side there is already talk and national news stories about their new R15 mpeg4 DVR and all of it's issues so we're not alone in this experiment.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

_"If you jump over to the D* side there is already talk and national news stories about their new R15 mpeg4 DVR and all of it's issues so we're not alone in this experiment."_

Also, I saw the HR10-250 on sale today for $399. Best Buy!


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

moving to a more appropriate place..


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Has anyone gotten a 942 as a replacement for a 921 from E*? Is it more stable? 

FWIW I had 5 921's in a one year time span. #5 is O.K. but does have some minor glitches (stuck aspect ratio bug being the biggest problem). #1 was "ZSR's of death", #2 through #4 had bad hard drives!

I'm about ready to give up on the this whole PVR idea. If you can't trust that the recordings you make today will still be there when you are ready to watch them is a sad state of affairs. And they want $4.99/mo for this "service"?!? 

An 811 with a fee-free stand-alone PVR (perhaps a DVD recorder with a Hard Drive) is looking better all the time.


----------



## Kats (Dec 23, 2005)

So does Direct TV or Cable have these same problems with their DVR's? Wouldn't that be wonderful if just changing company could be a simple solution? Truly, I think the only way DISH will ever really care about their consumers is if either they start loosing market share, the government gets involved, or they get hit with a class action. I've already told DH not to pay for another yearly subscription on DISH when it comes due in January. We're moving this year so after 9 years with this company, we'll go with someone else for sure.


----------



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

Kats said:


> So does Direct TV or Cable have these same problems with their DVR's? Wouldn't that be wonderful if just changing company could be a simple solution? Truly, I think the only way DISH will ever really care about their consumers is if either they start loosing market share, the government gets involved, or they get hit with a class action. I've already told DH not to pay for another yearly subscription on DISH when it comes due in January. We're moving this year so after 9 years with this company, we'll go with someone else for sure.


This is where we are right now. My wife has said about 20 times F&^% Dish ever since they sent us to their audit team. And now we are on 921 #7!

I have talked to several D* dealers and customers about the D*Tivo units. Other than the occassional HDD failure, there are no major complaints. Now D* new mpeg4 DVR (the R15) is full of software bugs...worse than the 921, if you can beleive that!

We decided to hold off until after I get back from the CES show in Jan. Both companies are supposed to be showing thier new mpeg4 HD DVRs and telling us when they are supposed to ship (both say Feb 06). After I get a chance to play with them I will make a decision. We also have been with Charlie since 96 and our annual subscription renewal is in Feb. I want to make a decision prior to Feb 1st so I can either cancel prior to the rate hike or lock in the lower rate.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

> And now we are on 921 #7!


  You have me beat, I'm just on #5.

I wonder what the record is? Did you get all 7 within a one-year time frame? If longer than a year do they make you pay for replacements after the 1 year warrentee is up or does the "warrentee clock" restart with every replacement?


----------



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

Well I'm on #8 (and 3 in a week for those playing the at home game)!!

Got the replacement for the replacement yesterday afternoon. Downloaded 273 and I shut it off for an hour or so. Turned it back on and watched approx 1.5 hours of TV last night. Turned it off for the night. This morning the kids were watching Disney for about 30 minutes and we paused it to eat breakfast. Approx 25 minutes later we pressed play. It played for about 15 minutes and then jumped to live. I rewound it back to just before the point it had made the jump and let it play again. Again it jumped to live at the exact same point. It then played live for approx 1 minute and then froze. No response to the remote at all, no response from any front panel buttons except for the power button. When I pressed the power button the lights (green and blue) would go off. When pressed again they would come back on but no picture. I performed a soft reboot and the receiver froze on the "Receiver in stand-by....Booting" screen. The screen disappeared and went black. Tried a hard reboot...same thing. Called in to advanced tech support and after 30 minutes of jumping thru the same hoops that I had already done myself she finally gave me my RA#. Now the receiver does not even respond to a soft or hard reboot. IT IS TOTALLY DEAD!

What tics me off is that I had paid for overnight shipping last Thur so we would have a receiver for the Christmas weekend. That receiver crapped out on Fri night/Sat morning and they would only ship it's replacement via 2 day ground. But due to the holiday UPS was closed on Mon so I received the replacement yesterday (Thur) only to have that one crap out this morning. And now they will only ship it 2 day ground again due to the holiday. So it looks like it won't get here until Wed or Thur of next week.:nono2: 

Let's see that is 8 receivers in 12 months but at the rate they are failing now I should be able to get my average to 1 per month!!!!!

Can't wait to get to CES and share my experience with them!


----------



## Kats (Dec 23, 2005)

Alpaca Bill, sounds like you win DISH's most abused customer award... I wonder if they ever send you a 1st place trophy what it will look like? I'm voting for a brass donkey cause that seems to be their opinion of their customers. 
Excuse my ignorance but what is CES? 
So I wrote to DISH customer support asking certain questions (Ergen's email address, business license number, etc) that are requested by the Attorney Generals office prior to filing a complaint. I have asked for a response by Jan 1. Anyone want to take bets whether I get an answer?


----------



## Kats (Dec 23, 2005)

Alpaca.... one other question, have they compt you anything for your troubles, or are they making you pay the normal yearly or monthly fees for this much down time. Have any adjustments to your subscription been offered? 
The only reimbursment we have received (and we haven't gotten that yet) is the UPS fee for a replacement remote sent to us in Oct.


----------



## Kats (Dec 23, 2005)

Sorry, another question comes to mind. 
Alpaca, with this much trouble with such a bad company as this.... WHY are you still with them???????


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

Kats.....
CES is Consumer Electronics Show..(usually) held in Las Vegas each year....
Many (....most...?!) electronics firms wait for this event to showcase their "latest and greatest"......then (hopefully....) give consumers some great promotionals on the newly rolled-out (or soon-to-be-rolled-out.....) goodies!!


----------



## tunagimp (Jul 7, 2004)

Alpaca Bill said:


> Let's see that is 8 receivers in 12 months but at the rate they are failing now I should be able to get my average to 1 per month!!!!!
> 
> Can't wait to get to CES and share my experience with them!


Wow! I feel your pain.

Just got off the phone with Dish Network. Had to place my bi-weekly 921 trouble call. This time it was the old B/W SD output bug. (which means this 921 is on its way to the parts recycling bin).

My particular story is that after the November CC, hearing that the 942 was "safe" from obsolescence for a while, I purchased a 942 to either replace or suppliment replace my soon-to-fail, can't-stand-it-no-'mo 921.

I was going to surprise my wife with a new flat screen and HD in our bedroom for an early Christmas present. I planned on using the 921 in our bedroom as a white-noise machine (at THIS, it works).

After a couple of trips into my Radon filled crawlspace, a few holes in my drywall and a call to Dish, viola! HD in my bedroom. This was 12-10-2005. Two days later, as we all know, I (and thousands of others) are told our HD receivers are not going to be exactly leading edge equipment in two months. Upon hearing this, my wife and I, get up from our 942-fed sofa-perch, walk into the bedroom, take a look at the multi-thousand dollar TV and receiver set-up in our bedroom and wish out loud for the days of analog cable and rabbit-ears. While casting a pox upon the House of Ergen.

Back to my telephone call this AM. While inquiring about my 921 and non-filed CBS-HD waiver, I was told that the ONLY information that front-line CSR's have been given about this debacle is to advise people who call to purchase or lease a 942 NOT to, due to the impending doom of the machine. All the while, of course, 942 are, today, being peddled by retailers and dealers.

I inform her (like she cares) about my plight (in detail) and inform her that if Dish isn't going to be offering a VERY generous swap-out for HD DVR sufferers, I will be taking my $100 a month elsewhere AND, I will take my three receivers (721, 921, 942), crush them with a sledge hammer and send them to Dish to place in a deep, deep hole, where I hoped they would all be residing soon.

So, if you do see the Dish People at CES, please tell them from me and my wife....

"Thanks for the Merry, Merry Christmas."


----------



## Kats (Dec 23, 2005)

Wow, Tunagimp, the more I read about DISH and the games they play the more I wonder WHY this company hasn't gone under yet! I've owned a business since 1977 and tell you what, we have never had a complaint filed against us with an AG, the BBB or anyone else. Sure there are times when you cannot make everyone happy, but the BIG DIFFERENCE is we do things honest....


----------



## maaxx (Mar 30, 2006)

Kats said:


> In January 2005 I purchased a brand new DVR/HD 921 receiver from Dish Network. Problems with the receiver began in February and have continued with phone calls EVERY month to Dish Tech Support. The receiver locks up and will not allow any channel changes with either the remote or manually. Turning the receiver off (sometimes for hours, sometimes overnight) seems to be the only way to correct the problem. I have requested a new receiver several times but Dish Support has always refused. Today I found out why... after another frustrating evening of no television, Dish Tech support finally told me that the 921 has been tagged as KRI (Known Receiver Issue) for its "Random Lockup" problems. Would they send me a new one...NO, because Tech said all 921's are doing it and Tech knows any replacement they send will "lockup" also. With the 1 year warranty coming up I asked for a free extended 3 year warranty, value...$5.50.....the answer-- NO, the reason-- because until software can be created they know these receivers will continue to be a problem. Will they buy this faulty receiver back...Of course not...because--- it's JUNK!
> Has anyone had a similar problem. If so how did you get past Dish's bureaucracy?
> I hope I can find some help with this company. One way or the other, I will be writing the California State Attorney General today. Because this company is large they think they can continue to sell a receiver with known problems. That is just plain wrong....


I purchased a 921 in January of 2004. Since then it has been replaced 3 times. It is the worst product I have ever owned. Although I love to watch High Definition TV and I am satisfied with the programming content of Dish Network. The hardware (921) has been nothing but problems since I received it. Among the many flaws and bugs are Unit locking up, missing timers, Mislabling recordings, sound drop outs mainly on High Def Recordings, SD HD lock up witch does not allow me to switch between the standard definition and high definition outputs, Screen saver mode does not work. As you state Dishnetwork cannot do anything about the problems or are they willing to replace my receiver with the new systems ie: 622 (hoping the new product will work better) Also there is new high definition programing that is not available with the 921. I am considering suing them and if anyone has more info, Let me know.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

maaxx said:


> I am considering suing them and if anyone has more info, Let me know.


Yeah, that will fix everything. I can picture it now...class action lawsuit, the lawyers get rich, we all get a $5 movie PPV coupon, and Dish increases our monthly rates to cover the cost of the lawsuit! Brilliant... BTW who are you trying to punish? :scratch:


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

liferules said:


> Yeah, that will fix everything. I can picture it now...class action lawsuit, the lawyers get rich, we all get a $5 movie PPV coupon, and Dish increases our monthly rates to cover the cost of the lawsuit! Brilliant... BTW who are you trying to punish? :scratch:


You know I think I am going to sue you for sugesting that filing lawsuits is some how a bad thing. :biggthump You are interfering with the right of some honest lawyer to make a living at the expense of others. :money: :money: :money:


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

Fifty Caliber said:


> You know I think I am going to sue you for sugesting that filing lawsuits is some how a bad thing. :biggthump You are interfering with the right of some honest lawyer to make a living at the expense of others. :money: :money: :money:


You're right! I'll join you in suing me...that way I win either way...:icon_lol:


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

To digress, sue the computer makers as they gave you the avenue to feel so litigious.:nono2:


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

boylehome said:


> To digress, sue the computer makers as they gave you the avenue to feel so litigious.:nono2:


:allthumbs Now that's the spirit. :allthumbs


----------



## maaxx (Mar 30, 2006)

liferules said:


> Yeah, that will fix everything. I can picture it now...class action lawsuit, the lawyers get rich, we all get a $5 movie PPV coupon, and Dish increases our monthly rates to cover the cost of the lawsuit! Brilliant... BTW who are you trying to punish? :scratch:


 I did not say I was going to use a lawyer. I will go to small claims court, (I have recorded the problems on my vidio camera and transfered to dvd. Let dish higher a lawyer to defend or just give me a new receiver that works. After spending $1000.00 on this equipment, I don't think that it is an unreasonable request. I let you know what happens after the law suit.


----------



## 9two1 (Jun 26, 2006)

Kats said:


> Of course not...because--- it's JUNK!
> Has anyone had a similar problem. If so how did you get past Dish's bureaucracy?


I'm not pleased with the 921 as well. I am on my third unit - and the third unit worked for 3.5 hrs before locking up. After probably close to hours on the pone with tech support over a series of combined calls (since the first unit 1 yr 6mos ago) - on the latest call I was told it could be a 'grounding problem' in my house which happens to be new construction just over a yr old and they would have to send out a tech for a fee of course. This unit works fine until you get over 20 items recorded. It seems to be the more you have recorded and the longer programs sit on the drive - it becomes unstable. Most of the time a 'reboot' or unplugging it works. Also recevieng the updates takes hours and often overnight before it resumes if at all. I've asked for a different receiver and have been also told it is possible for a fee - I've had to complain to get replacement 921's and both times they tried to charge me for the shipping and handling and I have had to fight to get that waived each time. I spoke to a supervisor tonight after the wanted to charge me for a tech to come investigate the 'grounding issue' and he would not budge and wanted to charge me for it....very condensending and even stated 'it was in my contract'. Of course the headaches and aggravation was not in the contract. I then canceled my account to which the supervisor says hold on...for which I was on hold for 10 minutes until finally someone came on and said they would send someone out for no charge. Time will tell but no matter the outcome I will be swtiching to the 'other guy's' HD DVR, of course only after I tell them to hold on and make them push a series of numbers to hear recordings for 10-15 mintues then tell them...it was a "customer service issue on top of faulty hardware and a "grounding problem" with the client.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Seems like U have 3 choices upgrade to a VIP 622 , go over to D*, or go without. Simple the 921 is now considered a boat anchor. I know this may not make U feel any better but I don't think that even a small claims court would take your action. Reason is Dish is not a local company to anyone's area except Englewood, Co. It would have to be a federal case. I could be wrong and I'm not trying to push any of your buttons just seems those are choices.


----------

